# Squeak or Scream?



## JessicaCRS (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi all, 
Shiro has made a sound that has me worried if it is a cry for help or just a squeak of joy. The first time I heard it he and I were asleep. (Him in cage and I on bed) well I heard a few squeak s with pauses in between and assumed it came from the chickens new babies exploring the background but then realized it could be Shiro. I quickly stood in front of his cage waiting for any sounds for a few seconds before checking on him (scariest moment of my life) he was fine. Only thing I noticed off was he dropped his blanket into his water bowl and got it wet so I placed him in my shirt as I changed his bedding and dried it all up, (he was fine from all inspections and dry). A week later... Today, I let him out in "Shiro-topia"'which is a section of the room cut off so he can play and do all he pleases. I am inside so he can spend quality time with me if he wants and long story short he is building his blanket into a cocoon so he could rest inside when my boyfriend and I heard a loud squeak we paused and a second one followed shortly so I grabbed him and handed him to my bf to inspect him in the better lighting. We checked for obvious hurts (maybe a cut or bruising for example), checked ears for mites, hair on him and even checked if he injured a nail. All up and down we found nothing. I am worried because I have never heard him make these sounds. May y'all help us decipher what it could be? Imagine it sounding like a rat's squeak. That is the best description we could think. Pitches and no chirpy in back. Is it bad or good??  now he is still laying, I checked blanket for anything and found nothing. He did poop though... I appreciate any help and advice!


----------



## TwinkieDink1 (Oct 13, 2014)

Im not an expert and you say you were sleeping.. One nite my son got angry loud yelling kinda at me came in my room with my hegie Twink and I was sleeping.. She yelps if in the silence someone raised voices.. Wonder if she now is defensive like my dog used to be .. II kinda have had domestic x hubby and my kid ..Im silent soft spoken and she stays by me every min.. in her own cage ..JUst wondering.. Maybe she jas a nail loose or something on paws check her nails.. maybe when someone clipped them it was done too short ??


----------

